# Aplan



## graham22vti (Oct 8, 2007)

Just to say APlan knocked my other insurance quotes out of the park.

29 years old
9 years no claim
MK42 Postcode
All mods declared @ 400-420bhp

and with thanks to Matt at Aplan £698

I also feel I have to say a special thanks to Jerermy @ keith michaels as he told me everything to ask and look out for when getting the insurance.


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

I've been with A-Plan for 2 years ish and they are still great. Well done A-Plan!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

a plan v.good been with them for about 4 years now


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*a plan*

a plan do all my cars, they are always competitive, been with them for about 3 years, always speak to clair ironside, others there have not been as good
who else could do a diablo for £700?


----------



## graham22vti (Oct 8, 2007)

Any pics of the diablo??


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Grinder said:


> I've been with A-Plan for 2 years ish and they are still great. Well done A-Plan!


Ditto.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I think I'll try A-Plan for a quote, anybody in particular I need to speak to??


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Can I ask why people insist of phoning certain people within a insurance company ? (this is NOT a personal 'dig' at anybody, i'm genuinely interested)

Surely no matter who you speak to you will get the same price because they will all have to go through the same protocol when giving insurance quotes?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'me assuming that a person in the know about cars (insurance rep) in my case a heavily modded car, will hopefully know, what to us is the obvious, where-as someone not in the know (insurance rep) will have to be explained to and educated. It just shortens the time factor on the phone, like at Egger and Lawson the person to speak to is Jeremy Michaels IIRC. I thought there may be someone in particular at A-Plan. No harm in asking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nono, I know there is no harm in asking, I was just curios that's all.

Thanks.


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*a plan*

i always speak to Clair ironside

wont speak to anyone other than clair, as a got a poor quote from someone else there, she phoned me back and "adjusted it to my requirements"
naturally it was substantially cheaper

Will


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Claire it is then.


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone got there number i cant find it on there site :S gunna give them a call hopefully thay can do me some good


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Phone number is 08450711234, good luck.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Well A-Plan weren't any good for me, they said they couldn't offer me cover because my Skyline was too heavily modded, and they couldn't do like for like cover, look in Members Gallery at the Thread, "BIg Power RB30 Engine Build".


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

They were good for me - I renewed with them today at £460.

GU15 postcode, 9+ years NCB, protected NCB, wife on policy, age 40. All mods declared, 485bhp. Liverpool Victoria wanted £1560 to renew so stuff that!

Only downside was £500 excess but even if I have to claim I've saved so much on the policy that I won't be any worse of even with that excess. To be honest I didn't ask them about a lower excess option because I was so pleased with the premium.


----------

